# Reels



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm trying to get the money together for a reel for the pier for around less than $100 and I've been looking and trying to find somewhere where I can get one. Could I use Rust-Oleum to add color and protect them after I clean them?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NO. Do NOT use rattle cans to try to customize/protect your reels. I promise you that it's not a good idea. I mean, not like I tried it on my old Daiwa B400 or anything, I've just HEARD that it's not a good idea & doesn't work at all….


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

So use duracoat or cerakote?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> So use duracoat or cerakote?


Yup, those are the best ways to do it, if you're gonna do it right anyways. HOWEVER, if I'm not mistaken Cajun Creationz uses high-quality auto paint (Nate correct me if I'm wrong??) instead of Duracoat/Cerakote & his custom reels turn out looking better than most of the ones you see Duracoated/Cerakoted.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

What are his prices to do a whole reel? I cerakote my guns I build and am happy with how it protects and colors


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> What are his prices to do a whole reel? I cerakote my guns I build and am happy with how it protects and colors


That's a good question. He may chime in here, but if not I'd try shooting a PM his way & ask him. 

This was always one of the ones he did that I drooled over, the VS-esque milling on the rotor cup & the color scheme are just plain badass….


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

That's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is an old Mitchell 304 that I built for my wife. It is done with automotive etching primers, Createx acrylic paint, and automotive 2 part clearcoat. All sprayed with an airbrush. Cajun Creations was helpful in getting me started on the right track. I've got close to $100 in the paint and prep materials, so it's going to run you a good bit more $$$ for a custom reel. I'm doing a Mitchell 302 and 402 right now. 

If you are looking for a good pier reel for less than $100, I would look at a Penn Fierce, or a Pfleuger President 5000. The 5000 uses stainless parts and is saltwater rated. The smaller ones are not. Both of those reels are in the $80 range.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

You can't beat the value of a 302/402 w/PUM as a pier reel. You can always get it painted down the road from one of the gents that post on the board. A 3000 size reel (Shimano Symetre for example) is nice for pomps, Spanish, reds, etc. You don't need a war wagon full of VSs or ZeeBaaSes to pier fish, but they are beautiful pieces of fishing machinery.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

steelhead said:


> You can't beat the value of a 302/402 w/PUM as a pier reel. You can always get it painted down the road from one of the gents that post on the board. A 3000 size reel (Shimano Symetre for example) is nice for pomps, Spanish, reds, etc. You don't need a war wagon full of VSs or ZeeBaaSes to pier fish, but they are beautiful pieces of fishing machinery.



Ditto to this. You can pick up Mitchell 302/402 in good condition for around $40. Then purchase a Manual, Crosswind and then handle of your choice!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

If you want a Penn 704z, I have a combo I can sell you for less than $100. Good pier setup.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

goheel said:


> If you want a Penn 704z, I have a combo I can sell you for less than $100. Good pier setup.


What's the lb rating/ yardage for mono


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

235 yards of 20lb test line, 285 yards of 15lb test line.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

steelhead said:


> You can't beat the value of a 302/402 w/PUM as a pier reel. You can always get it painted down the road from one of the gents that post on the board. A 3000 size reel (Shimano Symetre for example) is nice for pomps, Spanish, reds, etc. You don't need a war wagon full of VSs or ZeeBaaSes to pier fish, but they are beautiful pieces of fishing machinery.


YEP!!! I agree!



Austin said:


> Ditto to this. You can pick up Mitchell 302/402 in good condition for around $40. Then purchase a Manual, Crosswind and then handle of your choice!


Yep again. You can find a nice 302/402 for less than $50. Then get on eBay and search "Mitchell 302" There is a guy on there that sells good quality aftermarket parts like the crosswind and a PUM for good prices. I cant remember his name, but he has a business card in all of his pics. Email him and he will put together a "kit" with all the parts you want.

That Penn 704 listed above sounds like a decent deal too. Pick you poison. There are Mitchell guys and Penn guys. Kinda like Ford and Chevrolet.

But Mitchell is better... :whistling:

Nah, Either way is a good way to go and plenty of custom parts for both. Both are decent reels stock too. Buy one to use, then buy another to customize. When you finish the custom reel, use it and customize the other. Then another, and another, and another, and... It gets addictive. :thumbsup:

The Custom paint is where you are going to get into the money. You are going to have to have a compressor, air/water seperator, and an airbrush/gun. EASILY several hundred dollars there. Then you need products to strip the reel. Then you get into your prep and paint products. You need an etch primer, a regular primer, paint, then clear. Some of those "House of Kolor" colors are $100+for a tiny can, plus the activator, plus they are opaque. So they need a color basecoat under it. Then you need your catylized clear on top. Easily $50 a can. Sure you can paint a dozen reels with a can, but there is no cheap way to buy just enough to paint 1 or 2 reels.

I'm not rying to discourage you. On the contrary, WELCOME to a great and interesting end of the hobby. I'm just trying to let you know where the big money comes into customizing a reel. The internals are the important part. Fortunately, they are the cheaper part too. :thumbup:


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I MIGHT have someone else paint it for me. No sense in messing a reel up yourself. With this and rod building, I might need a second job.:whistling:


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> YEP!!! I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the guy you were talking about but I have no clue how I would put in the parts


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> I found the guy you were talking about but I have no clue how I would put in the parts


These old spinning reels are very easy to work on. All you need are some very basic mechanical skills, a few screwdrivers and some needle nose pliers. Maybe some tweezers. The one real piece of advice is that the screwdriver fit the screw exactly. These screws are old, and are likely to be difficult to remove after all these years. An ill fitting screwdriver will mar the screw head all up. Just take it apart, and lay it out on a towel in the same order that you took it apart. Put it back in the same order that you took it apart. Take pictures if necessary.

I would be willing to help, but I'm 2.5 hours north of the coast. Pompano Joe and OceanMaster on this forum are both great sources. Cajun Creationz as well. All three of them carry parts at great prices as well. I bought a knob for my 402 project from Joe this past weekend and getting another for my 302 as soon as he gets them in stock. I got my drag washers from Oceanmaster. Cajun has helped me with advice on stripping and painting my reels.

I cant say enough good things about all three. :thumbup: Feel free to ask me any questions and I will help all that I can. I know nothing about the old Penn stuff, I have never worked on them. But I can help some with the Mitchells. I've only been messing with them for about a year. Joe and OceanMaster have been working on them since the 70's. I dont know how long Cajun has been working on them, but is very knowledgeable.

I second the "second job" problem. I also have a Penn 114H that I am going to modify. Parts for the inside of that sucker can get into some serious $$$ then you have custom frames and billet side plates, etc. You can get over $1000 real quick. :whistling:

Here is a good thread to read that I started when I first starting into building reels. Lots of good info here. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/mitchell-302-402-all-out-204394/


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I have some mechanical skills but I would have to look ar how's it done or find some kind of instructions to add all the stuff without worrying about messing the ready up. Don't know if I would have to take stuff out to add new stuff in or what.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah, You're over thinking it. They are VERY simple inside. Just take the flat sideplate off, not the one with the handle. you can see the internals of the reel and how they work as you turn the handle. Then take the other side off and familiarize yourself. There's nothing that will come flying out on you. It is very obvious how it works and come part/goes together.

Do a google search for "Mitchell 302 Schematic" You will come up with alot to look at.

Dont discount the old Penn stuff either. Check this thread out for some SERIOUS custom reels! Gorgeous!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/penn-porn-204249/


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey addicted, If you have the parts I will put them on/in for free. If not, I have the parts. I have been working on and customizing reels for 25+ years. If you need a reel duracoated I can help with that. Just let me know.

Rick C.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Hey addicted, If you have the parts I will put them on/in for free. If not, I have the parts. I have been working on and customizing reels for 25+ years. If you need a reel duracoated I can help with that. Just let me know.
> 
> Rick C.



Yep, will vouch for Squidder too! I've never met him, but have seen his work. Great Stuff. He's been very helpful with my questions in the past too. I'd take him up on this!!! :thumbup:


----------

